# oil feed line gm part 55592600 discountinued



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

So at 98,000 miles we have another problem with the lovely 2012 Cruze, the oil feed line has a slight leak so looking up the part on Gm parts direct, Gm club parts, Rock Auto, etc. it seems they have discontinued this part. Still ordered it off Amazon but am wondering why so many Gm part distributors don't seem to have it anymore. They must be coming out with yet another design maybe?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a bit confusing.
The part was updated in 2013 to include a heat wrap but as far as I can tell the part number remains the same.

Anyways, still a good number from my Chevy dealer.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Amazon link in my tutorial still works. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...s/118210-how-replace-turbo-oil-feed-line.html


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Newest line is showing 25198544 and that is with a heat shield.

They also show an updated 25198546 that replaced the number 55592600on dec. 1, 2017 but it states it now does not come with a heat shield.


----------



## TeslaRocks (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comebacks, I was just kind of curious how I started looking at everywhere but Amazon and the part was discontinued.


----------

